# GPUZ possibly reporting incorrect bus interface



## Churchy89 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

I recently installed a new 750ti to use as a dedicated PhysX card. The PCIe slot that I installed the card to is supposed to run at x4 gen 2 and there are no other devices in the slots that it shares bandwidth with. According to Nvidia control panel this is correct and the bus is running at x4 gen2. However, GPUZ reports that it is only running at x1 gen 2. 

Which program should I listen to? Is GPUZ likely to be reporting an incorrect value and if so, is there any way to correct this?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 4, 2014)

most likely because the card is not under load


----------



## Churchy89 (Aug 4, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> most likely because the card is not under load



When not under load, GPUZ reports that the bus is running at x1 1.1 and when I put some load on the card it goes up to x1 2.0. However, the bandwidth stays at x1 when it should be at x4.

Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## Maban (Aug 4, 2014)

What motherboard?


----------



## Churchy89 (Aug 4, 2014)

Maban said:


> What motherboard?



Asus Sabertooth Z77


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 4, 2014)

I have received many such reports over the last years and the error was never with GPU-Z.

Try another slot, try another card in your slot.


----------



## Maban (Aug 4, 2014)

In the BIOS do you have *Advanced*->*Onboard Devices Configuration*->*PCI Express X16_3 slot (black) bandwidth) *set to *X4 mode*? It defaults to X1.


----------



## Churchy89 (Aug 4, 2014)

Maban said:


> In the BIOS do you have *Advanced*->*Onboard Devices Configuration*->*PCI Express X16_3 slot (black) bandwidth) *set to *X4 mode*? It defaults to X1.



Yep, done that.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 5, 2014)

odd question did you wiggle the card? If my screw plate is warped or too tall and I screw it in or if my card is heavy sometimes my link width is all f$%^!@ up until i reseat or wiggle it....off of course.


----------

